# Careful What You Wish For



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

One for the "WTF" files: For several years me and my guys have been scraping by and getting hit or miss jobs. They said over and over they'd do ANYthing to stay busy. I said it myself a few times but knew we'd be eating our words because drywall work has 2 speeds- treading water and balls to the wall- with no in between. Well long story short our main source has finally started overloading jobs AND we got shot through a wormhole to an alternate reality where we started subbing from a former partner/competitor. Now I'm sitting here typing this on my 1 day off in 2 months wondering where summer went and hoping all this ibuprofen doesn't eat a hole in my stomach. My guys are starting to treat me like Captain Bly and my Suburban/ultimate workbeast has been taken over by spiders and ants because I haven't had time to finish it up.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> One for the "WTF" files: For several years me and my guys have been scraping by and getting hit or miss jobs. They said over and over they'd do ANYthing to stay busy. I said it myself a few times but knew we'd be eating our words because drywall work has 2 speeds- treading water and balls to the wall- with no in between. Well long story short our main source has finally started overloading jobs AND we got shot through a wormhole to an alternate reality where we started subbing from a former partner/competitor. Now I'm sitting here typing this on my 1 day off in 2 months wondering where summer went and hoping all this ibuprofen doesn't eat a hole in my stomach. My guys are starting to treat me like Captain Bly and my Suburban/ultimate workbeast has been taken over by spiders and ants because I haven't had time to finish it up.


Good news E!!!! Glad to hear your swamped... :thumbsup: If the boys want to jump ship. I know a crew that love to roam!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Moore. I've got way too many headaches,and backaches,invested in them to let them off THAT easy. But I'll keep you gypsum gypsies in mind though,never know when we'll need a supercrew collaboration right? We're easy to find too,just haul azz up the Chesapeake til ya hit the Conowingo Dam 

Well that was a nice run....now I'm sitting here for an extended weekend flat broke like before it started...


----------

